# Stopping Trt



## Turbolag (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey everyone. I think I wanna try and stop taking trt. I've been on it since I think 2009. Honestly, I'm tired of the shots and whenever the shot is due, if the shot is a couple days late it messes me up. So I would like to try getting off. I googled stopping trt, and I read that Hcg was recommended. But I don't wanna take any additional substance. I'm too sensitive to medicines and I don't know what it would do to me.

So here was my plan for stopping: current dose is Test Cyp 200mg (1CC) weekly

For two weeks: halfway between 3/4 and 1CC.

For two weeks: 3/4 CC

For two weeks: Halfway between half a CC and 3/4 CC.

For two weeks: 1/2 CC

For two weeks: Halfway between 1/4 CC and 1/2 CC

For two weeks: 1/4 CC

For two weeks: Halfway between empty and 1/4 CC

Then hopefully stop completely.

Any suggestions? I really don't want to add another compound. 

Thanks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2016)

Go HERE. Follow the plan.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2016)

Damn turbo what if your body no longer produces natural test..what are u gonna do


----------



## Milo (Aug 28, 2016)

You could always do the gel or pellets so you don have to pin. I'd never do that shit but it's an option.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 28, 2016)

If these exit strategies were actually successful. Maybe temporarily...


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2016)

Some clinics are now trying clomid therapy as a test alternative.  If a restart doesn't work it could be an option.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2016)

DF said:


> Some clinics are now trying clomid therapy as a test alternative.  If a restart doesn't work it could be an option.



can u imagine being on clomid all the time...fuk that shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2016)

go for the cream turbo...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2016)

Turbo is test u an option?  Spaces the shots out quite a bit.

Tapering will absolutely not work.  You basically need to run an aggressive and lengthy pct.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 28, 2016)

Suck it up, buttercup....you're not gonna just get back to normal or even subnormal levels without clomid and hcg...even with them, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## DF (Aug 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> can u imagine being on clomid all the time...fuk that shit



I've never had to run clomid, so no idea.  Bad sides?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 29, 2016)

DF said:


> I've never had to run clomid, so no idea.  Bad sides?



With clomid you'll be watching Beaches with the old lady and a box of tissues, and basically become a full blown beta.


----------



## Dex (Aug 29, 2016)

After 7 years you are ending the TRT? When the boners are gone, you will be back.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2016)

DF said:


> I've never had to run clomid, so no idea.  Bad sides?





DieYoungStrong said:


> With clomid you'll be watching Beaches with the old lady and a box of tissues, and basically become a full blown beta.



With terrible and permanent changes to your vision....although watching beaches may make you want to go blind.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 29, 2016)

Turbo, the best you can hope for is to return to your baseline levels before trt. So I'd think long and hard before you try this.  Think of how you felt before you went on trt, and ask yourself if you really want to go back to feeling like that.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 29, 2016)

Good luck turbo


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 29, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> With terrible and permanent changes to your vision....although watching beaches may make you want to go blind.



You have a way of grabbing my attention Jol 

Aren't the vision sides relatively rare (way below 10% IIRC)? 
Also, permanent....what would be the MOA for that or do you have any data to indicate that this is indeed the case?

It's been a while since I looked into clomid in any great detail but my poor memory seems to suggest that the issues related to retinal dysfunction were reversible, it might take a while, but still reversible.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You have a way of grabbing my attention Jol
> 
> Aren't the vision sides relatively rare (way below 10% IIRC)?
> Also, permanent....what would be the MOA for that or do you have any data to indicate that this is indeed the case?
> ...



You've always got my attention buddy!  

I'll post what I found today, but I read a meta-study once that scared the bejesus out of me, but I could never find it again after I panicked and threw the computer in the tub. But it is out there....

The rundown on this study is that it was performed at a neuro-ophthalmology center. Who knew there was such a thing.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/7710399/

Mid-30s chicks undergoing fertility treatment--so I read nominal dosing on that. But those broads were symptomatic for 2-7 years plus with no signs of abatement. In the study I post after this one, the decreased visual acuity was permanent.

What's worse is that they were full-field and peripheral sides. 

If I remember correctly, it was a low rate of poor saps that suffered from visual issues, but they run the gamut from "well, that sucks" to "holy shit, I'm blind!" if you'll forgive the technical terminology.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/8299802/

The suspected MOA was potential retinal sludging leading to permanent neuropathy on that last one.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2016)

This is a new one on me. Clomid was associated with maculopathy. ****ing TRT practically sells itself....

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/24858527/?i=3&from=/21160153/related


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 29, 2016)

Good luck man.  I would not want to go back to where I was before trt


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 29, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> This is a new one on me. Clomid was associated with maculopathy. ****ing TRT practically sells itself....
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/24858527/?i=3&from=/21160153/related



Interesting. 
I was aware of the rarity of vision sides, confirmed by the fact that the data is primarily from isolated case reports, but not the apparently permanent nature of it.

I would think this would also call into question the use of nolva over the long term (as gyno treatment for example) since I recall seeing data suggesting the effect on retinal opacity to be permanent in rare cases. 

Much for me to mull over next week.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Interesting.
> I was aware of the rarity of vision sides, confirmed by the fact that the data is primarily from isolated case reports, but not the apparently permanent nature of it.
> 
> I would think this would also call into question the use of nolva over the long term (as gyno treatment for example) since I recall seeing data suggesting the effect on retinal opacity to be permanent in rare cases.
> ...



I'm seeing 1.5% see (pardon the pun) measurable visual sides.  

http://www.karger.com/Article/FullText/319497

I assumed the same thing about nolvadex, myself.  Assumption is my go to scientific method...unfortunately.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 29, 2016)

Clomid  is a pharmaceutical and, as such, a synthetic substance that comes with side effects..  and it being a synthetic molecule it is just not suitable for long term use. Anytime you put a synthetic molecule into your body,  you are taking risks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2016)

all them studies are great..My Real life experience clomid makes u feel like a straight up bitch..4 weeks of that shit is rough to handle i cant imagine longer then that..I rather have low test


----------



## Seeker (Aug 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> all them studies are great..My Real life experience clomid makes u feel like a straight up bitch..4 weeks of that shit is rough to handle i cant imagine longer then that..I rather have low test



I'd rather just stay on trt and feel good.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I'd rather just stay on trt and feel good.



hell ya me to bro..I love how im feeling on trt


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> With clomid you'll be watching Beaches with the old lady and a box of tissues, and basically become a full blown beta.



and the golden girls reruns


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 29, 2016)

F clomid 
Switch to the pellets. My buddy goes in every 6 months and he says he feels great.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 29, 2016)

Good luck man, I would just pin test u like pillar mentioned if you don't want to pin once a week


----------



## automatondan (Aug 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> go for the cream turbo...



This ^^^ Why not try the cream for a while as an option... (Not to be confused with that andro gel crap). The cream works good enough, not nearly as good or efficient as injections, but it does work. My father in law uses the cream and it works well for him. I have used it as well and loved how I felt and how it tends to increase test levels quicker than injections alone (you can adjust dosage level daily). But, thats just my 2 cents... I would hate to be back at my pre trt levels. It sucked.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2016)

Sounds highly illogical after 7 years but will see.

Keep us posted please!


----------



## Turbolag (Aug 30, 2016)

I'll think about it. I'm still not 100% sure if I want to or not. I just wanted to know the process to get off of it if I want to in the future.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> I'll think about it. I'm still not 100% sure if I want to or not. I just wanted to know the process to get off of it if I want to in the future.



this shit is 4life turbo...after so many years on trt how much can levels come back..my guess is less then before u went on trt if at all...It will be interesting to see though


----------



## Joliver (Aug 30, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> I'll think about it. I'm still not 100% sure if I want to or not. I just wanted to know the process to get off of it if I want to in the future.



There's a part of every self-administered TRT guy that thinks the same way.  They don't necessarily want to quit, but the want to know they have the option.  It's a hell of a battle buddy. The best advice I've seen is test-u. That would be my starting point.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 30, 2016)

Why is test-u so rare with ugls?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Why is test-u so rare with ugls?



not a big seller ...Nebido test its called


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2016)

test D also dont sell much


----------



## Joliver (Aug 30, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Why is test-u so rare with ugls?



From what I've seen its tough to make without something nasty like EO.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2016)

great to have if your going on vacation


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 30, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> great to have if your going on vacation



That's exactly why is has my interest.


----------

